# Where to buy terminal screws?



## bradinar (Jul 20, 2009)

Where can I find terminal screws? I don't know if that is the proper name for it but the gold plated screws with the square washers? I have an old school alpine V12 amp missing one of these. No luck at radio shack. I know alot of you guys running old school amps have these and surely some have been missing. Any good local sources?


----------



## Mobile_Earthquake (Nov 2, 2009)

find out how big your terminals are and go to home depot


----------



## jimboman (Jun 24, 2008)

There are times when they apear on ebay... I have bought a set before. They can be pricey. The ones I got from ebay are pretty good. Years back I bought a pack of Phoenix Gold ones and they were more of a rectangle rather than a square and they fit kindof funny.

Car Amplifier Screws & Amp Crossover Screws looks like theyre all out of stock.


----------



## ghostmechanic (Mar 2, 2009)

Those things are hard to come by. They used to be easy to get but most amps don't use those barrier strips anymore. I was trying to find them a while back to no avail. In a google search I found a company that specializes in them. When I went to the site they were out of stock & it seemed like the site has been abandoned.

Your best bet is to ask around with some of the guys that do amp repair. They might have some junk amps they keep for parts.

If you need just the 1 post a pic. I might have 1 I could send you. But there were several sizes & types used. Some amps had larger ones for power & ground. If I can see a pic I should be able to tell which you have & if what I have will work.


----------



## bradinar (Jul 20, 2009)

Not my pic but same series of amp. I need one of the smaller speaker output screws.


----------



## Pillow (Nov 14, 2009)

On ebay, check for them specifically under Phoenix Gold. They are expensive though, but good quality... Shipping is a rip off. But I could not find an alternative seller.


----------



## MACS (Oct 3, 2007)

Find a electronics supply house that sells terminal or barrier strips. Usually they are pretty cheap, but you may have to buy 5 or 10 to justify the shipping costs. The screw threads can vary from amp to amp so make sure you know your thread pitch and metric or standard.

Example: $1.00 plus shipping for a 4 gold screw strip
4-SCREW TERMINAL STRIP, GOLD-PLATED | AllElectronics.com


----------



## clbolt (Jan 9, 2008)

I bought some from Zed a while back, and they came complete with the terminals.


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

Ace hardware, If all you need is the screw and with a little creativity I'm sure you can find something to use in place of the washer thingy.


----------



## ghostmechanic (Mar 2, 2009)

bradinar, I should have you covered. Send me an address & I'll get one sent out to you.

Macs, thanks for the link. I've searched Mouser, Digikey, Newark & MCM & I never found anything. I do have to admit it was a half assed search. I'd look a little on either site & then got a junk amp in that I couldn't repair so I robbed the screws I needed from it so I quit searching.


----------



## DaveRulz (Jun 22, 2006)

MACS said:


> Find a electronics supply house that sells terminal or barrier strips. Usually they are pretty cheap, but you may have to buy 5 or 10 to justify the shipping costs. The screw threads can vary from amp to amp so make sure you know your thread pitch and metric or standard.
> 
> Example: $1.00 plus shipping for a 4 gold screw strip
> 4-SCREW TERMINAL STRIP, GOLD-PLATED | AllElectronics.com


WOW! DO YOU REALIZE WHAT YOU JUST FOUND!

All Electronics | Electronic and Electro-Mechanical Parts and Supplies at Discount Prices

They have the weco connectors (from the old PPI, infinity, ADS, etc amps) you have to pay robot underground 50 bucks for for SEVENTY FIVE CENTS! This is huge!

Granted they only have the smaller 5 pin ones that are used for speaker wiring and not the large two pole 8 awg ones, but this is a crazy deal. I'm going to have to pick up a few of those as spares for my infinity amps. 

Thanks for the link! I've got it bookmarked now!


----------



## MACS (Oct 3, 2007)

DaveRulz said:


> WOW! DO YOU REALIZE WHAT YOU JUST FOUND!
> 
> ....edit....


I found that site when I was looking for terminal screws a while back and still had it bookmarked. I had completely forgotten about it until I saw this thread .

On another note the actual name of the square washer amp screws is SEMS "square washer". I've found them in quantity, but never a source for the gold plated ones


----------



## DaveRulz (Jun 22, 2006)

THANK YOU! 

Now I just need to find another source for the larger weco connectors. Robot underground charges way too much for them.


----------



## W8 a minute (Aug 16, 2007)

DaveRulz said:


> THANK YOU!
> 
> Now I just need to find another source for the larger weco connectors. Robot underground charges way too much for them.


I had a source for those but lost the link. They were about 5 bucks each for the 4 gauge. So I know it exists.


----------



## DaveRulz (Jun 22, 2006)

ARRRRGGGG!!!!! 


remember that link!


----------



## DiMora (Nov 14, 2011)

Stainless M3x10:

M3 x 10 Phillips Pan Head Square Conical Washer SEMS Screw, A2 Stainless Steel | Fastenal

Stainless M4x8:

M4 x 8 Phillips Pan Head Square Conical Washer SEMS Screw, A2 Stainless Steel | Fastenal


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

another great site.
Your Search Results | Newark.com | Results


----------

